# Hogs gone Wild



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well got to new property about dark setup near feed lot. About 40 minutes in could hear hogs to east of me about hundred yards. Started scanning and located about 20 going into wheat field. This was the Big one put the 223 through lungs and he ran about 40 yards before succomig to lead poisionng. Hit another and he ran into cedars was tracking him in real heavy brush when heard a crash. Fell off ledge into dry gulley. No pictures of that one. I was using a new light from Texas Direct Called XLR 250 great light will give a review of it in another forum. Well worth looking into for night hunting. Better than the ND3 but I will cover that later. Sorry about photo but had to use cell phone.Camera was in truck about 1/4 mile away.
View attachment 2437


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrads on the kills Big D------Do you keep the back straps????? Should be good eating??? SB*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man!!! I want to see the video of you dragging that beast for 1/4 mile back to the truck!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done BigD, good shooting. Jeez 20 of them, they could rip up a field in no time!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great job ! Now you have 18 ~0 ~0 ~0 ~0 piggies to go.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sb you betcha I get them unless it is a really Old boar. This is where I took the cat from a couple weeks ago and they have torn up about an acre of wheat since then plus a bunch of pasture.Chris them backstraps arent to heavy to carry out. LOL The rancher told me the Heli went through this past Saturday and tookout another 30 then. I pasted another batch about 1/2 up the road when I drove in. It had another 10 to 12 hogs in it. Planning going this weekend and carrying the 243. I dont like tracking in brush at night with flash lights. Too many shadows and Too close of corders. Had the 40 ready but I would prefer not tracking.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos bigd


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That sounds like one good hunting location !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good job Bigd. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Man BigD I wish I had a place like that to hunt hogs. Here in Missouri they are hard to find unless you know someone and even then it is hard to get in to hunt with them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with you Helmet, we have a few here but they are in two federal wildlife areas. One of them the feds won't let you shoot them, I believe that they are keeping them for themselves.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha..".keeping them for themselves " Had a laugh on that one. Is it open to all senators ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The fish and wildlife service runs the show I believe. My BIL talked to one of their officers last year and he said that the pigs were definitly a problem, but that _they_ would take care of it themselves.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

YD thats what all the Wildlife Agencies say until they can no longer handle it! A friend of mine moved into a nice new home with the manicured yard and all that 2 months after they moved in the water in the local river got up and guess what happened to his pretty yard those hogs rooted up his Whole yard in one night, a couple days later his 4 year old was on a swing in the back yard and he just happened to look out and he had one in the fenced in yard with his child!!

The Cops wanted to press charges on him for firing a gun in city limits, the neighborhood he is in is Brand New surrounded by woods and fields and those Idiots wanted to arrest him!

The good news is the judge saw it my buddy's Way!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Is it better to ask for permission or forgiveness


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

In that case permission may have come to late, and I wouldn't be asking for forgiveness for protecting my family.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Exactly .......


----------

